# Coax over Ethernet?



## latelesley

There seems to be several solutions to this, which seem to be available, and you can send various audio and video signals over cat5. In the first instance, you'll need something like this - http://www.netshop.co.uk/product/530/ptp-rf01

This should allow you to get your cable signal over Cat5. If you look for RF over Cat5 and HDMI or video over Cat5 you'll find solutions.

So, in short, Yes you can. Wisdom seem to be using "Baluns" to do this.


----------



## TrueTroop

Thanks for the reply!

Now, I am glad to learn I can send the signal over cat5e, but do you think it will cause problems when I through in the cable companies set top boxes into the mix for TV? Will they be able to read the signal after its been converted from coax to cat5e and back?


----------



## latelesley

I'm sure they will, as long as the baluns are rated to work at the frequency of the set top boxes. It may struggle a little, looking at the frequency bands, they go up to about 1Ghz, but if i remember right, CAT5 is only rated up to about 500Mhz. Might be worth looking up. It should be better than this on a short run though, so you may get away with it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_television_frequencies

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category_5_cable

Actually, it's worse than i thought. Cat5 is only rated to 100Mhz, so you may have problems. Only way to see though, will be to try it. Sorry.

Edit : It's CAT6 that can do 500Mhz

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category_6_cable


----------

